

Never call a friend again having no clue it’s his birthday - androwise
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.outwalk.android.bytnotestrial

======
hardik
HTC Sense UI has this feature built into it.

~~~
androwise
Does it notify you before making a call or receiving one ?

~~~
hardik
Yup

